# Big improvement with humans, but does worse around dogs



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

We have come a long way with Cici's training on being less reactive around people and dogs, and I feel so proud of her, but sometimes I wonder what I'm doing wrong and I get really sad about it sometimes, and I blame myself a lot for not knowing how to deal with this. 

For those that don't know, Cici has had a long journey in trying to trust other humans and dogs (mostly just when I'm around because she tries to protect me). We've been through a lot if things that made her this way, from her being attacked by a dog that was loose while we were having a picnic together, to a dog biting me, humans scaring her on the streets while we took walks or shopped, etc.

Recently she does much better around people. She still barks at them from far and she things she's all tough, but once they get about 3 feet away she stops and does fine letting them pet her or hold her with my permission. 

Dogs are a whole different story, she doesn't want them anywhere around her or me or her daddy, unless its dogs she's already met before. At home she plays fine with the other two dogs, but she doesn't like them getting near anything that's hers, including me. She wasn't like this before, it started when one of the dogs bit my hand. She doesn't try to bite them or anyone know, she just growls and puts her paw on the back of the neck of my sister's dog (the one that bit me), don't really know what that means but I'm glad at least she's not biting, I think that's probably the only thing I was successful at teaching her, to not bite humans or dogs. 


So I come here for advice again.. How can I possibly train her to feel safer around dogs? It's not like training her with humans where I could isolate a person and slowly move closer, because I don't know any dogs or an owner with a dog that I could do that with, and at the park there's too many dogs. And actually my first question should be, do I even try to train that or should I just keep her away from places where there's dogs and just keep her in her comfort zone. 

I'm just a little lost, I would really like to get help hiring a professional trainer or taking her to classes, but I haven't had luck with the places I've taken her, and the last private trainer I hired although was good, didn't really understand what I'm able and not able to do during training (I have MD), I just didn't feel comfortable. I don't think she really did anything wrong particularly, but I get down on myself about these things and go into "I give up I don't need a trainer ill just do it myself" mode, which isn't working too well I think. 

Any tips? What would YOU do?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would work with a veterinary behaviorist or very well qualified trainer in a controlled environment (usually with a trainer's dog).


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I would talk to Pam. She's very knowledgable in this area. Maybe she could help with some advice. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have no wisdom to share. Just wanted to give you a big hug for loving your baby enough to work so hard for her. You are giving it your all and no one ask for more than that. Big hugs!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks all! I think I was mostly venting lol. I'll definitely send Pam a msg for some advice on this. Hopefully all goes well with us, it's usually just a roller coaster, good days and bad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't have any advice but I think you have already got good advice with Jackie (JMM).


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

A behaviorist can help you safely improve that behavior.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Jackie (JMM) is a positive reinforcement trainer and far more qualified then most anyone on this forum to give advice. And her advice is perfect here. I want to strongly agree with her and Maggie on this subject. The certified positive reinforcement trainer that trains at my store was taught by a veterinary behaviorist that for any dog that has bitten, they need to go to a veterinary behaviorist for a diagnosis and then you will work with a trainer in your area with them. I know it may seem scary to do this and possibly cost prohibitive, But in the long run it will be the quickest, easiest and cheapest route to go by doing it first rather than trying other things first that may inadvertently cause the issues to worsen. This can happen even when you think you're seeing quick results with incorrect training methods for whatever diagnosis your dog may have.


----------

